# I'll bet most have never seen a tub like this...



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Except for some of the more seasoned older plumbers here. 

It's probably been 10 years since I last saw one.. I ran into this yesterday. In an old house in old town Alexandria built in the 1850's. 

It's pretty cool seeing this old stuff. It's a shame really that most of it is only a memory at this point. I used to see this odd stuff all the time. I also fixed 2 old eljer toilets with ceramic integral flush valves. Been years since I've replaced an ejer tank ball..

It's a 4x4 square


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Surprisingly, we see a lot of those around here.


----------



## SirPlumb (Feb 17, 2013)

Just imagine how heavy that tub was to bring in.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Except for some of the more seasoned older plumbers here.
> 
> It's probably been 10 years since I last saw one.. I ran into this yesterday. In an old house in old town Alexandria built in the 1850's.
> 
> ...


Eljer tub.. I still have the touch flush Avaovado green eljer toilet in my house..


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

I wish we would have had camera phones back in the 60's and 70's when i first started doing service calls with the old man. There was still a lot of old stuff from the early days of indoor plumbing still in use. Shoot back then wall mount tank toilets were still the norm. Almost every fixture was American Standard or Kohler.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Rando said:


> I wish we would have had camera phones back in the 60's and 70's when i first started doing service calls with the old man. There was still a lot of old stuff from the early days of indoor plumbing still in use. Shoot back then wall mount tank toilets were still the norm. Almost every fixture was American Standard or Kohler.


Or Eljer,Crane


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

There were a lot of them around here too but it seems the housing boom wiped most of them out through renovations. This house has been untouched since 1974 when it was remodeled. An old lady lived there.. She was probably late 80's and still in good shape. She also has a 20 year old water heater in a dirt cellar. 

Those old plumbers were some hard core men... Cast iron tubs, cast iron pipe, galvanized pipe, concrete laundry tubs... 

Some of you probably still remember those days.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Eljer tub.. I still have the touch flush Avaovado green eljer toilet in my house..




You think eljer?? I thought most of those were American standard.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Here's one we put a liner over. The customer loved the tub and did not want to get rid of it.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Rando said:


> I wish we would have had camera phones back in the 60's and 70's when i first started doing service calls with the old man. There was still a lot of old stuff from the early days of indoor plumbing still in use. Shoot back then wall mount tank toilets were still the norm. Almost every fixture was American Standard or Kohler.




That's how it used to be around here.. Wall hung tanks, reverse traps, drum traps.. Cool stuff. 

Like I said, since the housing boom it doesn't seem like much of it is left.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Here's one we put a liner over. The customer loved the tub and did not want to get rid of it.




They make a liner for those?? Who'd a thunk it..


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

American Standard Cinderella tub, 1940s-60s. Kohler had a similar tub.

Mark


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I used to love rebuilding those old wall hung tank toilets. WB used to sell all the parts for those. They prob still do.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> You think eljer?? I thought most of those were American standard.


U may be right in this pix.. but I've seen Eljer made wide corner tub.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

..,


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Or Eljer,Crane


yeah I remember a lot of crane. not to much Eljer.
The oldest toilet I remember working on was a Yazoo with the tank up near the ceiling.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Old town does have some gems. A lot less lead then some other areas though.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

GOD ,,those things were a B***H !! Did replacements in Old Town Alexandria . tiny stairways , tiny doorways , screaming homeowners "WATCH MY WALLS ! " Really lady ,,, " How bout you calm yourself and SHUT THE F** UP , this thing is heavier then your car ! " 

Cast Iron up on the shoulder , up the scaffold . Cast iron waste , galvanized vent , cast iron tubs , wall hung toilet tanks, full sheet lead pans ,,,, AARRGGG !! 

The lightest thing you carried all day was your azz to the job in the mourning .

I miss those days , those GREAT manufacturers , those good fellas . 

Thanks for the memories ,,,,, but never again !! LOL !


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Cal said:


> GOD ,,those things were a B***H !! Did replacements in Old Town Alexandria . tiny stairways , tiny doorways , screaming homeowners "WATCH MY WALLS ! " Really lady ,,, " How bout you calm yourself and SHUT THE F** UP , this thing is heavier then your car ! "
> 
> Cast Iron up on the shoulder , up the scaffold . Cast iron waste , galvanized vent , cast iron tubs , wall hung toilet tanks, full sheet lead pans ,,,, AARRGGG !!
> 
> ...



:laughing:


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

I replaced a Swiss cheese flush ell on a 1940's American standard wall hung tank a few weeks ago. wasn't easy to find but they can still be had.I was laughing at the lamp wick on the spud threads. But it held up for 60 some-odd-years. Doubt any fixtures of today will be around that long.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Surprisingly, we see a lot of those around here.


us too especially in cabana's and cottages


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Seen a few here in Dallas


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

its been 10 yrs or so since i have seen one too..got to love those waste and overflows that were in them.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I love those old pop up style stoppers. Too bad they can't figure out a good design these days.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I've pulled one of those out before.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

Nope, can't say I've seen one quote like that. 

Thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:

Definitely some cool old stuff back in the day.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

They used to be called a Garden Tub.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Richard Hilliard said:


> They used to be called a Garden Tub.


The name NEO/ANGLE OR RESTAL mean anything to anybody?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Certainly neo angle..

Restal rings a bell.. Jog my memory.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

Neo angle equates to corner shower for me. What are you referring to Bill?


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I service a whole nursing home full of those tubs. So yeah I have seen a few!


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*lamp wick*



theplumbinator said:


> I replaced a Swiss cheese flush ell on a 1940's American standard wall hung tank a few weeks ago. wasn't easy to find but they can still be had.I was laughing at the lamp wick on the spud threads. But it held up for 60 some-odd-years. Doubt any fixtures of today will be around that long.


We still use ball wick on slip joint fittings. The best, along with WB rubber slip joint washers.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

By wick you mean graphite packing?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I've worked with plenty of guys who didn't even know what graphite packing was much less how to use it..

I gave some to a co worker one time and he looked at me like I had two heads and said "how do I use this".


----------



## cincy plumber (Jun 14, 2009)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> By wick you mean graphite packing?


Ball of cotton thread,not graphite, wrap it around threads.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Anybody here have any Fuller ball washers???


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

cincy plumber said:


> Ball of cotton thread,not graphite, wrap it around threads.


Never seen that.. Must have not been used much around here.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Never seen that.. Must have not been used much around here.


Telfon string or rope replace it..


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I've seen Teflon packing.. Never used it though.. 

I've used the heck outta some graphite packing.. In a pinch it makes great slip washers.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> The name NEO/ANGLE OR RESTAL mean anything to anybody?


 
yeah 5 sided you have 2 end walls and 2 small side angle walls and then the 5th ties the 2 side walls for your curb.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

newyorkcity said:


> We still use ball wick on slip joint fittings. The best, along with WB rubber slip joint washers.


We still use graphite rope for packing. But the lamp wick yeah I could see still using it in the city your probably dealing with buildings that were built before indoor plumbing from time to time bro. Guess it was the precursor to Teflon tape for the old timers. I have used it before myself on old steam systems here and there but just never on water or waste plumbing. I know It works I find it used on old stuff all over North Jersey.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I've seen Teflon packing.. Never used it though..
> 
> I've used the heck outta some graphite packing.. In a pinch it makes great slip washers.


Define slip washer.

Please.

Pics preferred.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

phishfood said:


> Define slip washer.
> 
> Please.
> 
> Pics preferred.


...


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I have friends who have one in the 100 plus year old home and had a client in November who had one. Just my size since I'm only 5'1":yes:


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> ...


OK, thanks. 

I keep several of every size of those, so I shouldn't need to use graphite for that. But something to keep in mind.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Call me cheap, but save the old heavy brass slipnuts. They will outlast the tubing. Run em on a wire brush to shine em up. The new ones are thinner than Hershey bars.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Way back in 1981 I changed out or worked on I can't remember which but the bowls were made out of porciln over cast iron or steel and looked like a elefents trunk for the trap, and tanks were made out of wood and hung high up on the wall where you had to use a step ladder to work on them ! :yes:

PS please excuse my spelling on certain words, but the people I ask to spell check me are all fast asleep which is where I am going too 
thanks 
JM
*


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

JERRYMAC said:


> Way back in 1981 I changed out or worked on I can't remember which but the bowls were made out of porciln over cast iron or steel and looked like a elefents trunk for the trap, and tanks were made out of wood and hung high up on the wall where you had to use a step ladder to work on them ! :yes:
> 
> PS please excuse my spelling on certain words, but the people I ask to spell check me are all fast asleep which is where I am going too
> thanks
> JM


Thats the original John Crapper. Where the term " take a crap" came from.


----------



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

When I was in Los Angeles a couple years ago the hotel I stayed at had that tub in my room not much space for comfort though.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Team BP said:


> When I was in Los Angeles a couple years ago the hotel I stayed at had that tub in my room not much space for comfort though.


Did you stay at the Cecil Hotel where they found the body of a woman in the holding tank on the roof??


----------

